# Question about full blood Vizsla characteristics



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

We got a Vizsla from the Vizsla rescue near our home, she came with papers but has a longer then usual white area on her neck/chin, 4 white toe socks, 1 or 2 white hairs on the very tip of her tail and a almost invisible white stripe down her snout. My question is, is she really a full blooded Vizsla, I know we have papers that say so but she has a ton of white on her. Here are some pictures...sorry for the quality she is a very energetic girl and doesn't take photos well.
http://i62.tinypic.com/2e3tn3p.jpg
http://i61.tinypic.com/xlh0tu.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/2lwq9nm.jpg

Her being full blooded really doesn't matter to us as we have fallen in love with her but I was concerned about the papers and our vet does not know much about the breed to discount the papers credibility and our pet insurance is very interested in whether or not she is full blood.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

In my own opinion I would say she is a mix. Not because of the white but the ears do not look like v ears to me. I think they look like pitbull ears. But I am sure some of the more experienced V specialist will be able to tell you for sure


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

mommaofalot said:


> In my own opinion I would say she is a mix. Not because of the white but the ears do not look like v ears to me. I think they look like pitbull ears. But I am sure some of the more experienced V specialist will be able to tell you for sure


Yeah, the ears arn't normal they usually sit lower on her but she was tilting them to listen to me in these photos. If that is what you are referring to. I thought she looked pitbullish but couldn't argue with the experts at the Vizsla resuce who had papers on her cause i simply have no knowledge of the breed.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Ear shot


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Another one ... sorry if they are sideways I am sending from my phone


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

mommaofalot said:


> Ear shot


Yeah, hers sit like that normally but are smaller then that dogs ears for sure. Although I am not sure how old she is either. The rescue said 2 years but my vet said 9 months.


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

I appreciate the input because we definitly have to figure this out. Her being full blooded is going to cost a lot more on our insurance and If I am going to pay the extra I want to make sure everything is legit.

She looks very much like these 2 in this persons profile just more white although I have been told white happens but is pretty much just defective in show dogs, so generally shows up more in the ones bred for hunting.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=931


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Color: The standard coat color for the Vizsla is a solid golden-rust color in different shadings, but some breeding programs have resulted in a solid rust coat. They have lighter shadings on the sides of the neck and shoulders giving them a 'saddle' appearance. They may have a little white on the forechest and toes. Taken from http://www.purebredpups.org/breed_info/149/vizsla.aspx


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

mommaofalot said:


> Color: The standard coat color for the Vizsla is a solid golden-rust color in different shadings, but some breeding programs have resulted in a solid rust coat. They have lighter shadings on the sides of the neck and shoulders giving them a 'saddle' appearance. They may have a little white on the forechest and toes. Taken from http://www.purebredpups.org/breed_info/149/vizsla.aspx


Ah ok, she definitly has too much white for sure on her chest and toes I would guess.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

She is one good looking dog though... but I was looking in google search pictures vizsla pitbull mix check out the resemblances


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

mommaofalot said:


> She is one good looking dog though... but I was looking in google search pictures vizsla pitbull mix check out the resemblances


That is what made me look at her twice originally and i thought she was a mix the only thing that made me think she might be full (looks wise) is her head is not boxed or square like a lot of the mixes it is very pointed and of course the paperwork threw me off and her pointing ability which was obvious someone used her or tried to use her to hunt.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I am sure there will be others on here soon to take a look. As far as the pointing goes my one year old has never hunted yet... and she points naturally. There are a lot of great people on here with a lot more knowledge in the bred than me. I hope you get the answers you are looking for soon


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like a pit x vizsla


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

pointing ability comes naturally, not something taught or trained. She's a bonny looking girl alright although I have my doubts about her being a full vizsla, (yep, the ears)


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

harrigab said:


> pointing ability comes naturally, not something taught or trained. She's a bonny looking girl alright although I have my doubts about her being a full vizsla, (yep, the ears)


Yeah, we thought she was aweful boney too....although they usually are when you adopt them from a Rescue. the vet said she needs to gain about 5 lbs so it wasn't as bad as me and the wife thought though.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with the others that the ears look like those of a mix. The amount of white that you describe is more than I've seen. If you could get a shot like mommaofalot's "Ear shot", it would help.

Regardless of her lines, she is cute and will be a super pet, I'm sure. I'm glad to hear that her pure-ness is mostly a technicality for you.

As to the insurance, I'm very curious as to way it will be much more expensive if she's pure. Is it "property" insurance against her being stolen? I was assuming you meant medical insurance.

Bob


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

Bob said:


> I agree with the others that the ears look like those of a mix. The amount of white that you describe is more than I've seen. If you could get a shot like mommaofalot's "Ear shot", it would help.
> 
> Regardless of her lines, she is cute and will be a super pet, I'm sure. I'm glad to hear that her pure-ness is mostly a technicality for you.
> 
> ...


Health insurance and life insurance. Although there are many different kinds of insurance you can get on your pets. The world has gone insurance nutzo, but we just want to make sure we can replace her if something horrible happens, shelters and rescues are not always 100% reliable. The reason it would be more is because as a pureblood she would be considered more expensive to replace.

Now are we sure she has Vizsla at all in her? Because they will also nail me big time if she is full blooded pit x.x, sorry for all the questions but it is kind of important.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I wouldn't rule out being purebred just because of the white. Some field lines carry a lot of white. There was a litter last year where the pups (from a reputable breeder and great line) had *lots* of white (even on their nose and heads I think) which I had never seen before. (Although they would be totally disqualified in the show ring I would think.)

I would agree that the shape of her head and ears makes me think a V x pit mix as well. She definitely looks like she's got a lot of V in her though!


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

dextersmom said:


> I wouldn't rule out being purebred just because of the white. Some field lines carry a lot of white. There was a litter last year where the pups (from a reputable breeder and great line) had *lots* of white (even on their nose and heads I think) which I had never seen before. (Although they would be totally disqualified in the show ring I would think.)
> 
> I would agree that the shape of her head and ears makes me think a V x pit mix as well. She definitely looks like she's got a lot of V in her though!


That is good to know! These insurance places are insane on pit bull owners. She definitly has the mannerisms of a Vizsla..very clingy and wants to be a lap dog/lean against me 24/7. She is also very energetic and runs like a dang greyhound. She is not very stocky/muscular like a pit bull...more wiry and built for speed it seems, very streamline. She also has a weird habit of sleeping in odd positions, last night she layed with her entire neck/head hanging off the bed and then she layed straight on her back with her feet straight in the air. However she is smart...we learned sit and lay down in a day (with positive treat reinforcement of course.)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Nyro said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > pointing ability comes naturally, not something taught or trained. She's a bonny looking girl alright although I have my doubts about her being a full vizsla, (yep, the ears)
> ...


bonny, not boney  it's a northern UK term for good looking


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

harrigab said:


> Nyro said:
> 
> 
> > harrigab said:
> ...


Sorry, Dumb Texan here not familiar with proper speech lol.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe you thought he misspelled the word, and didn't want to be impolite.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Maybe you thought he misspelled the word, and didn't want to be impolite.


glad to see you *spelt* misspelled correctly TR


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Could her ears have been cropped and not taped afterward for some reason?
Cute pup, welcome to the forums


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you thought he misspelled the word, and didn't want to be impolite.
> ...


Are you growing dinkel wheat?


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

When I opened the photos I thought, "Pit x Vizsla." Seems others have come to the same conclusion.

Bill


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

So would I be better off asking on a pit bull forum or a Vizsla forum about mannerisms/training and such if I have any questions?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That would depend on her temperament traits. You would need to learn if she acts vizsla, or pit, and could be a combination of both. Crazycash is a long time member with two V/pit cross rescues, and might able to answer some of your questions. There's nothing wrong with being a member of two forums, and learning from both.


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

TexasRed said:


> That would depend on her temperament traits. You would need to learn if she acts vizsla, or pit, and could be a combination of both. Crazycash is a long time member with two V/pit cross rescues, and might able to answer some of your questions. There's nothing wrong with being a member of two forums, and learning from both.


Not sure....I guess I can describe her personality,Quirks and traits. Lets see....

Energetic....if she does not get to play or walk she will either keep me up all night or wake me up real early in the morning running around like a horse at the kentucky derby. This is usually followed by a HUGE crash and sleeping so deeply she is unable to be woken up...often times in very odd sleeping positions. She is also very athletic, I have never seen a dog jump this high before.

Clingy...she has to be either leaning against me or within arms reach at all times including when I am sleeping or driving.

Mouthy....sometimes she mouths at my arms or clothes...not biting but kinda like a puppy mouthing. It can hurt sometimes but never breaks skin or anything.

Friendly...although she pays attention well she is not very cautious of strangers and if she ever was cautious about someone I would probably think twice about that person lol. Loves other animals and seems to not be food aggressive.

Smart....we learned sit and lay down in under 48 hours even though they said she did not know the commands before. She is also problem solving and figures out how to get things and get into stuff easily.

Mischievous....she can be very mischievous and likes to chase the cats but not hurt them and get into things she shouldn't.

Stubborn...sometimes it is like she does not hear me call her if something seems more interesting then I am.

Seperation Issues.....she HATES when we leave. Absolutely hates it and tends to freak out and sometimes tears stuff up when we leave.


Are there any other traits that might help?


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Is she social with other dogs? Have you seen her play?
She may do the trademark vizsla spin! I have never seen other breeds spin around quickly while rough-housing like v's do! There was a whole thread dedicated to it recently: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,33097.msg238953.html#msg238953

It sure sounds like she's got a lot of v traits to me


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

Rbka said:


> Is she social with other dogs? Have you seen her play?
> She may do the trademark vizsla spin! I have never seen other breeds spin around quickly while rough-housing like v's do! There was a whole thread dedicated to it recently: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,33097.msg238953.html#msg238953
> 
> It sure sounds like she's got a lot of v traits to me


Yeah she will play bite at our other dog and spin while she does it too. Plays very well even with our older dog who is almost 9 years old.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never owned a pitt, so I looked up some of their traits.
Looks like some of them are the same as vizslas.

I sent CrazyCash a link to the topic.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks TR for sending me the link - I can definitely chime in. 

My two are V/pit mixes and both are a little crazy, just like a V. I've owned a pit before these two, so I wasn't concerned about that part of them at all. As you probably already know, pits have a bad reputation and it's really sad that an entire breed gets lumped together as a dangerous dog. It really is the owner that's the problem and if you raise them right they are fantastic dogs. I can tell you from experience that sometimes you need to be careful even mentioning the word "pit bull" because you will get treated differently by some people. When I had my last dog (who was a brindle pit) i had to changed the insurance carrier on my house because I told them I had a pit and they wouldn't cover him. You could always do a DNA test (you can buy one through Amazon) and then you'll know for sure, but like you said previously, that could end up causing more problems with the insurance if they have paperwork that says pit bull. It would most likely say Staffordshire Terrier, but that is a breed that everyone lumps under the category of "pit bull". So now I'll get off my soap box on pit bulls. 

TexasRed is right that pits do have some similar traits to Vizslas. Here is a write up on their temperament:
"The Am Staff is a people-oriented dog that thrives when he is made part of the family and given a job to do. Regular exercise and training are necessary. They are natural clowns, so they tend to make training comical at times; they like to put a little twist on your training program. It’s vital to keep it fun and interesting. A stubborn-streak can make them difficult to train at times and will require patience and a firm, but kind, hand."

The description above, with the exception of the last line, could totally describe a V. The traits that you describe below about your girl could all apply to my two as well. I would say of my two the biggest difference is how sensitive they are. They both tend to be a little sensitive, but Penny can definitely handle discipline better than Cash - she gets sad when she gets in trouble, but it's almost like Cash's heart gets broken if he's in trouble. Pits are very loving, loyal dogs that just want to be with their people. Vs truly want to be part of the family and it sounds strange, but I feel like they almost have a human quality about them - there's something about their eyes and the way they look at you that you really don't get with any other dog.

I would say that you have a great dog that will be a fun, crazy, exciting addition to your family. Be very consistent with your training, but don't have a heavy hand when disciplining.


----------



## Nyro (Apr 1, 2015)

She is definitly very sensitive. Even if I raise my voice too high it is enough to scare her which I found insane for a dog so young and energetic. We try to use more positive reinforcement then punishments because the negative stuff only seems to distance her then actually training her. The positive reinforcements work great.


----------

